# Amazon Wins Hold in Delivery Drivers’ Pay Lawsuit



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Amazon.com, Inc. won't have to face its delivery drivers' wage and hour claims until the fall of 2017 or later. That's when the U.S. Supreme Court is expected to decide if arbitration agreements that waive class actions are enforceable (_Rittmann v. Amazon.com, Inc. _, 2017 BL 90916, W.D. Wash., No. 16-1554, stay granted 3/22/17 ).

A federal district court in the state of Washington March 22 put on hold a lawsuit in which drivers that Amazon classifies as independent contractors allege they're actually employees protected by federal and state wage laws.

https://www.bna.com/amazon-wins-hold-n57982085657/


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Flex still needs a lot of work and I see multiple lawsuits coming their way in the near future - specifically for not paying us if we go over our block.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

I have to imagine Gorsuch is good news for Amazon.


----------

